# Mixed breed



## Nsm9395 (Aug 17, 2011)

We recently rescued a puppy from the shelter and were told that she was a mini pin mix, possibly a dachshaund. She keeps growing! My brother recently stopped a woman walking a Visla to find out what breed it was as she looked EXACTLY like our dog. I've never heard of a Visla but found this site online. I'm posting a picture under the "other" category. Any input would be awesome! Thank you! Nickole


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Well if your pup is a vizsla your in for a real treat! Good for you for rescuing a dog. Can you post a picture? Because mini pins and dachshaunds don't look anything like vizslas I wonder if the shelter made a mistake......


----------



## Nsm9395 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've attached a picture to this reply. I have also posted on in the "OTHER" category under pictures but it's waiting to be approved. Still getting used to this site so bear with me please.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

She does look pretty Vizsla-ish, just brown! Especially considering her nose and eyes are the same color as her fur--it's uncanny. I have seen a Dox/Vizsla mix, and that particular one looked quite a bit like a V, just shorter (but still had Vizsla proportions). I have no clue on what's in your pup, but she's a beauty! I will say I personally don't particularly see any min pin in her--the face doesn't seem right.

Do you know her approximate age/weight? What does her tail look like? Tails can sometimes give a lot of insight into mixed breed dogs.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Bless your hearts for saving her. She is a beautiful little girl, and my guess is that there's a Vizsla somewhere in her ancestry! It will be a little easier to guess about that once she is full grown.


----------



## dk (Jul 20, 2011)

we actually have a min pin, and a vizsla...we call our min pin a mini vizsla. they look very similar (at least the red ones like ours.)

Contradictory to what to what maisy said doxie's and min pins look very similar minus doxies being squat and long...their faces are almost identical...and considering they are from the same genetic lines that would be why. A min pin is a mix of a doxie, italian greyhound and a pincsher 

Grey Min pins do exist, however they are more rare, and I would say yours looks very similar to the ones I have seen. However yours has longer ears then most. I would almost say a weimer and min pin mix. But depending on how big she gets that could or could not be the case. guess it depends on what genes they get. it could just be a straight minpin. If it gets larger than 20lbs though I would say it is definitely a mix.

Either way, all of the for-mentioned dogs are smart, loving and great! so enjoy!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

That is the very cool looking Vizsla/Weimerainer mix. 
Somehow red + grey = chocolate brown. 

She will probably end up being ~the size of a GSP. Half way between a Vizsla and a Weim... 

Very cute little girl!


----------

